# Anyone know this BIG bird?



## towhead (May 21, 2011)

More than twice the size of a Canada Goose when it was all fluffed up....  -Julie


----------



## towhead (May 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 21, 2011)

It looks a bit like a turkey. I'm not positive, so I the best thing to do is taste it and find out []


----------



## towhead (May 21, 2011)

Have never seen a Turkey in Duluth Minnesota?  It doesn't have that thing hanging under its chin?  -Julie


----------



## coreya (May 21, 2011)

Looks like a hen turkey. They are most everywhere


----------



## Brandons Bottles (May 21, 2011)

It's a female turkey.


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2011)

I see them here over 4 feet tall....and they crap like dogs...


----------



## towhead (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Wheelah,  Corey, Brandon and Jim!  

 Wow, pretty cool.... I wonder if it came from someones farm or maybe just moving north....

 If they crap like dogs, I hope they at least eat ticks like the geese do!

 -Julie


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2011)

They can be very aggressive...there are a bunch videos all about them attacking vehicles and people...Jim


http://youtu.be/Pm0q0ViEqJY


----------



## towhead (May 21, 2011)

More fluffed up


----------



## towhead (May 21, 2011)

Oh Oh.... I hope she doesn't attack me when I'm out mowing the lawn!  I might hafta get my Thanksgiving turkey early!  -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> More than twice the size of a Canada Goose when it was all fluffed up....  -Julie


 
 YEAH  we got them here to []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> More than twice the size of a Canada Goose when it was all fluffed up....  -Julie


 
 your not serious are you? you don't know what a turkey looks like []


----------



## towhead (May 21, 2011)

Nice picture Rick!  -Julie


----------



## towhead (May 21, 2011)

I thought I knew what a Turkey looked like, but guess I never expected to look out the window and see one in the front yard....DUH -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2011)

look at this turkey[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> I thought I knew what a Turkey looked like, but guess I never expected to look out the window and see one in the front yard....DUH -Julie


 
 Im teesein ya [8D]

 I saw 20 big TOms a few weeks ago.They are in a park you can't hunt them.If you beep the horn in your car they gobble. gobble gobble!  []


----------



## towhead (May 21, 2011)

For your information, that second picture of yours isn't a Turkey, it's a MOSQUITO!  Boy oh boy -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> For your information, that second picture of yours isn't a Turkey, it's a MOSQUITO!  Boy oh boy -Julie


 
 lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> For your information, that second picture of yours isn't a Turkey, it's a MOSQUITO!  Boy oh boy -Julie


 

 turkey


----------



## towhead (May 21, 2011)

You cruisin' for a bruisin'  []  -Julie


----------



## RED Matthews (May 21, 2011)

Well towhead,  We have wild turkeys in NY.  The thing under the chine is called a waddle.  At least you gave the others something to enjoy.  RED Matthews


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2011)

Hey, Julie.  I saw one of those just up the road from our house, sitting in a tree this winter.  I was like, "What on earth is that?!"  Apparently, only the females do that.  My friend had one crash into her windshield when it flew out of a tree.  She doesn't like them because some relative's turkeys used to chase them, as kids.


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2011)

Males and Females roost in trees RG....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Hey, Julie.  I saw one of those just up the road from our house, sitting in a tree this winter.  I was like, "What on earth is that?!"  Apparently, only the females do that.  My friend had one crash into her windshield when it flew out of a tree.  She doesn't like them because some relative's turkeys used to chase them, as kids.


 
 Like E says they both roost in trees,I hunted spring gobbler for many years,and  called them from their roost,then <<boom>>.  dinner time[8D]


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2011)

I stand corrected.


----------



## mr.fred (May 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## nydigger (May 22, 2011)

Looks like yours may be a young male practicing his strut. As far as I know they are opportunistic eaters, they eat just about anything including ticks, which is why my yard is tick free, got about 30 of them every spring and summer[]. That one is wil, as far as I know domestics are all white


----------



## swizzle (May 22, 2011)

I had one fly out in front of me and I nailed him with the truck. I was lucky with only a little scratch. I've heard from a few people that these critters can really do some damage to your grill. Oh and don't listen to these turkeys, its a June bug, he's just a little early. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2011)

I forgot I took this pic a few weeks ago.I was at work in a truck when I took this shot. Two big TOMs


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2011)

Opps wrong pic lol


----------



## towhead (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Red!  A waddle.  I was thinking bell....I think that's what is on a Moose[8|].

 Yeah Laur, I couldn't imagine... I've never seen one "in person".  I didn't realize they were that big!

 Jim, if I would've seen it in a tree, boy I really would've been shocked!

 Yeah Fred, THAT picture is Rick-cruisin....

 Thanks Josh....when I looked at the pix again, I could see a very little waddle under the chin.

 Swizzle....A june bug?  Never thought of that![]

 Rick, so, Turkeys are a common sight in the Valley?  Year round?  Nice pic! 

 Thanks everyone, for your replies!  -Julie


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2011)

Here's a pic of some turkeys that crossed our path a couple years ago, on the way to a dig.  I had to look it up, but a group of turkeys, like this, is called a "rafter".  Always like to learn something new!


----------



## towhead (May 22, 2011)

Wow Laur, that is so cool....I spose the one "doin' the fluffin" must be the male.... -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2011)

Ok here is a bird quiz forya,and no GOOGLE!  
   What is a flock of crows really called??? I know do you ? [] ?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Thanks Red!  A waddle.  I was thinking bell....I think that's what is on a Moose[8|].
> 
> ...


 
 Yep we have a ton around here,they are almost tame.They walk in peoples yards and all.I saw one the other day crossing a main road into someones front yard.Where he went from there i have no clue,because  there are houses for a few miles,back to backMaybe he had a dinner invitation [8D]
  I used to hunt them, to get real close to a big tom is exciting ! 
 15 -20 yards


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2011)

Here is a big tom "strutting" thats where the mummers got the term []


----------



## epackage (May 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Ok here is a bird quiz forya,and no GOOGLE!Â
> What is a flock of crows really called??? I know do you ? [] ?


 a Murder...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2011)

I got close to him


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2011)

My pet crows


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 word []


----------



## RED Matthews (May 22, 2011)

Hello again towhead;   The waddle on a turkeys throat is similar to the comb on a rooster  Red Matthews


----------



## towhead (May 23, 2011)

Nope, didn't know a "murder".  Play a ton of trivia too....never heard that one!  -Julie[8|]


----------



## towhead (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Red!  Maybe if this one hangs around for a while, it will grow a larger waddle....?  -Julie


----------



## towhead (May 23, 2011)

P.S.  What have you been feeding that pet crow of yours anyway??!!  -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> P.S.  What have you been feeding that pet crow of yours anyway??!!  -Julie


 
 Bad People[]


----------

